# wxWidgets Fatal Error



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

Running Win98. Downloaded a program and when I try to run it I get the following error.
It's a Message Box with "wxWidgets Fatal Error" header, which says: "This program uses Unicode and requires Windows NT/2000/XP. Program aborted." Where I downloaded the program from it says it will work with Win98. Any help 
Rick


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Rick many d/load sites will say a program will run on a Win98 system...but when you d/load it you find it does not.
Why they say it will run on Win98 only they will know.
What program is it?


----------



## padutch (Sep 1, 2001)

PrivacyFileSafe -- I found this but don't know if it will work. http://portableapps.com/node/8386
Rick


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi one of the postes at your link said he couldn't even run it on a USB stick.
Check.
http://www.cleanersoft.com/hidefolder/free_hide_folder.htm


----------

